# User Support > Forum Software Support >  I've accidently shrunk my font

## Patty Powers

I have accidently shrunk my font size.  Is there a location for preferences?

Thanks,
Patty

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Settings are up in the upper right hand corner of the screen.... however, I can't find a font setting within the forum software. If Scott has an answer I"m sure he'll jump in. You can change the font in the Browser settings. What web browser are you using?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This would be your browser setting which is unrelated to any setting for the forum software. Most browsers you can increase or decrease the font size manually with the keyboard by holding down the Control key (Ctrl) then hitting either plus + or minus - to increase or decrease the font size.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Us Mac users use "command" and the + sign. :Wink:

----------


## Bruce Evans

Eat a bite from the other side of the mushroom.

----------


## 250sc

Try Ctrl and + for zooming in and Ctrl and - for sooming out.

----------


## Patty Powers

Thanks everyone.  I'm all set again :Smile:

----------

